# Stunt biker killed, another injured in firing by Delhi cops



## rishitells (Jul 28, 2013)

> A group of over 100 bikers were performing dangerous stunts near Windsor Lane, not very far from the Parliament.
> 
> A PCR van which received a call about the bikers chased them, but the bikers fled from the spot. They were soon spotted by another PCR van, following which they pelted stones at the cops.
> 
> The police say they fired two rounds. One in the air and later a second one aimed at the tyre of a biker in an attempt to puncture it. Since the bike had its front tyre in the air, the bullet accidentally hit Karan Pandey, the man who was the pillion rider.



Source : Stunt biker killed, another injured in firing by Delhi cops | NDTV.com


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2013)

bikers were mad to attempt such thing near parliament...sheer stupidity


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 28, 2013)

^The roads near parliament are so compelling...vroom. . .


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2013)

comon its a high security area I suppose...and after that parliament attack the officer must be ready for anything....

and why did they throw stones on policemans ....uff ...and then when police man were firing they were still showing stunts...do they think its a movie or what


----------



## Nipun (Jul 28, 2013)

Just a stupid act by the boy. The parents say he was innocent. An underage drunk in midnight *innocent* boy. Yea right. 

The bikers were doing these stunts for quite sometime now. Every night they used to perform these stunts on India Gate, creating a chaos and used to make the police run after them. This time they attacked police too. The injured survivor should be tried in the court.

Atleast now no one will attempt to perform stunts there.


----------



## funskar (Jul 29, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> comon its a high security area I suppose...and after that parliament attack the officer must be ready for anything....
> 
> and why did they throw stones on policemans ....uff ...*and then when police man were firing they were still showing stunts...do they think its a movie or what *


*

Do you think those guys were so powerful that they were showing stunt while police were firing on them 
If they can show stunt to police while firing then they should have run away too without getting shot..*


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2013)

> They were soon spotted by another PCR van, *following which they pelted stones at the cops.*



hmmmm


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 29, 2013)

when we see this kind of stunt on road, we blame police that they are not doing enough to protect the people, when police try to control this idiots, we all start crying about police brutality, 

we are the same society who make movies like Singham, Wanted etc.. a big hit, becoz we want crime to reduce in our society and we love to see people in uniform to be brave and and do justice by whatever way right or wrong,

this news of bikers are coming since long time, and i saw on news channel how the policeman were watching helplessly all these bikers stunt, now what else they do,

what if the police did not shoot and the guys getaway and kills some people walking on footpath or it cause a big accident, then we would blame if police for not taking necessary action, 

so respect our men in uniform when they deserve and need support


----------



## Saransh verma (Jul 29, 2013)

> when we see this kind of stunt on road, we blame police that they are not doing enough to protect the people, when police try to control this idiots, we all start crying about police brutality,
> 
> we are the same society who make movies like Singham, Wanted etc.. a big hit, becoz we want crime to reduce in our society and we love to see people in uniform to be brave and and do justice by whatever way right or wrong,
> 
> ...



I agree with him .....   its the fault of bikers to do stunts near parliament


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2013)

funskar said:


> Do you think those guys were so powerful that they were showing stunt while police were firing on them
> If they can show stunt to police while firing then they should have run away too without getting shot..



its not about powerful my friend its about mokery of law....they knew that police can not do anything other then shouting or maybe chasing...

its like crossing a signal when its red right where traffic police is standing to show how brave u are to mock the law...or u can say u are above the law ...
but its funny that this time police took action and doing stunts while running away cost a life ....


----------



## icebags (Jul 29, 2013)

some of those hotheads throwing stones today @ police, may someday enroll into police and start shooting @ people throwing them rocks.

sux.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the act of performing stunts around the India Gate was quite common from past few years.Because I have been there couple of times on weekend night.Saw several bikers and exotic cars , like Maserati , Jaguar , etc blowing full throttle.
There were COPS too around that time , but I wonder why they didn't reacted to the scenes.

I think they must have managed to piss off the cops. Although his death was a mishap , the biker must have been at fault.


----------



## Mario (Jul 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> ...The parents say he was innocent. An underage drunk in midnight *innocent* boy. Yea right.  ...



This - a thousand times this!! Some of these [unfit-to-be] "PARENTS" think REPRODUCTION is PARENTING!


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2013)

still they should not kill civilians, they should have used rubber bullets to capture them and so on


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2013)

police will never shoot at civvilians directly...it was not an encounter ....they were mere trying to punchure the tyre of bike of those daredevils....but unfortunately that guy did a wheely at same time and pilion rider tilted backwards...and bullet hit him..

thats what i am saying...those guys were mocking the law coz police never took an action before.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 30, 2013)

Why not Electric Taser guns instead of bullets ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2013)

^^first because it is India(90% of police force still use British era rifles) & second because taser guns have limited range(length of wires) & can only be used at close ranges.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Why not Electric Taser guns instead of bullets ??


Yeah i agree...its a good non lethal option or even rubber bullets is an option..India has a long way to go in terms of crowd control...


----------



## snap (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah they should have opted for non lethal option.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 30, 2013)

non lethal? 

you have to prepare before hand if you wanna use non-lethal ammo. its not like in a game, press a button and you swap guns.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 30, 2013)

okay friends, so next time the police will ask people like this, "wait brother ! i just go and get some not lethal weapon, i will be back if i find any, in the meantime you entertain people with your stunt and if wish you kill some"


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> non lethal?
> 
> you have to prepare before hand if you wanna use non-lethal ammo. its not like in a game, press a button and you swap guns.



 as much as this made me laugh, this is true
and i refuse to feel sorry for an act of sheer stupidity..
They obviously dont deserve death but life's a bi*ch and sometimes, people gotta respect the rules.. Especially near a high security zone like the parliament


----------



## icebags (Jul 30, 2013)

boys were the main faulters, no doubt, but it was very bad act from the person who fired his weapon toward a speeding bike to puncture tire. even rajyavardhan rathore misses moving targets.



snap said:


> yeah they should have opted for non lethal option.



do u see anywhere police doing duty carrying non-lethal stuff ?  best way to avoid these events - always stay clear from people carrying guns whether its locked or not.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 30, 2013)

icebags said:


> boys were the main faulters, no doubt, but it was very bad act from the person who fired his weapon toward a speeding bike to puncture tire. even rajyavardhan rathore misses moving targets.
> 
> 
> 
> do u see anywhere police doing duty carrying non-lethal stuff ?  best way to avoid these events - *always stay clear from people carrying guns whether its locked or not.*



This.....  [you never know.]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 31, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> okay friends, so next time the police will ask people like this, "wait brother ! i just go and get some not lethal weapon, i will be back if i find any, in the meantime you entertain people with your stunt and if wish you kill some"



Erm as far as i know..Delhi police or even Mumbai police isn't equipped with tasers or even rubber bullets...So there is no question of going back and getting non lethal weapon..my point was about the govt seriously considering buying some of these equipments..And also why do they have to go back..they should always have rubber bullets with them in city limits...its not like you will have a gun battle with the naxals in delhi would you...Lathis used by mumbai police too have been controversial...


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2013)

but did they deserve death?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2013)

snap..no they didnt deserve death...police just wanted to arrest them....but its just an accident that bullet hit the pillion rider....and u can say a stupidity of rider to do stunt even when running away due to which bike tiled down on the back.


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2013)

why did they pelt stones at the police stupid people, did they arrest the remaining persons?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2013)

Well for stunt shows guys have many other places.
Not an area like parliament


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't believe police neither their theory ...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 31, 2013)

Little hard to believe Delhi Cops' word for it considering the series of events that happened in the past, both famous and infamous. But if what they said is really what happened, those idiots were responsible for their own well being, considering that 100 bikers near parliament making a ruckus is a cause of a concern. I am just curious to know how the heck did people got of the bike got their hands on stones and started throwing over the cops in the first place. 


Hopefully the other 98 hooligans and others who do the same in different parts of the city smarten up.


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 1, 2013)

I always read the name of thread as *Stupid biker killed*


----------



## Gollum (Aug 1, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> I always read the name of thread as *Stupid biker killed*



lol indeed


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 1, 2013)

.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> as much as this made me laugh, this is true
> and i refuse to feel sorry for an act of sheer stupidity..
> They obviously dont deserve death but life's a bi*ch and *sometimes*, people gotta respect the rules.. Especially near a high security zone like the parliament



 that made me laugh even more... you're saying people should respect the rules , _*sometimes*_!! ..hahah... come on, you should respect the law always..its sometimes when you can make exceptions in rarity.. I think that was a semantic error from you otherwise its a very bad attitude.. 



Ronnie11 said:


> Erm as far as i know..Delhi police or even Mumbai police isn't equipped with tasers or even rubber bullets...So there is no question of going back and getting non lethal weapon..my point was about the govt seriously considering buying some of these equipments..And also why do they have to go back..they should always have rubber bullets with them in city limits...*its not like you will have a gun battle with the naxals in delhi would you*...Lathis used by mumbai police too have been controversial...



What makes you say that? A nations' capital is more prone to attacks than any other city of the country & here you are saying police shouldn't have lethal weapons...btw how can british era rifles be called lethal?


----------



## d3p (Aug 1, 2013)

Well Much Deserving act from Police. Well deserve cheap arshe stunter.

For those who call themselves, stunters. Try finding yourself your own road or make one in order to perform so. Highways or Public roads are not meant for these.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2013)

BTW , where did he got shot that he died ?? 
Hmmmm , they are sharpshooters.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 12, 2013)

inceptionist said:


> i always read the name of thread as *stupid biker killed*



hahaha



theterminator said:


> that made me laugh even more... you're saying people should respect the rules , _*sometimes*_!! ..hahah... come on, you should respect the law always..its sometimes when you can make exceptions in rarity.. I think that was a semantic error from you otherwise its a very bad attitude..
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you say that? A nations' capital is more prone to attacks than any other city of the country & here you are saying police shouldn't have lethal weapons...btw how can british era rifles be called lethal?



They should have both options Lethal and Non Lethal


And Talking of Lethal weapons , they could have shot in the leg or below abdomen level !!



Rishi. said:


> BTW , where did he got shot that he died ??
> Hmmmm , they are sharpshooters.



more like Lucky Shooters !!


----------

